# I want to follow other TC users on Spotify



## andrewsmolich1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I'm always wanting to discover new classical music, and I thought it would be helpful to follow other classical music fans on Spotify so that I can see what all of you are listening to. If you are a regular Spotify user, please post your username so that I can follow you!

Spotify: andrewsmolich1


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Why one earth should one do this?


----------



## andrewsmolich1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Why one earth should one do this?


One should do this for several reasons that I will outline below:

1. By posting one's spotify username to this forum, one will gain followers with a similar taste in music who will likely appreciate one's own musical choices. One will gain the satisfaction of knowing that one's listening choices are influencing the listening listening. One can feel a sense of accomplishment for possibly being responsible for introducing a music lover to an artist that they will listen to for the rest of their life.

2. We are all members of TC for the reason of sharing our love of classical with a like-minded community. Establishing a link of followers on spotify is a natural extension of this.

3. When members of TC follow one, one will have the option to follow them back, thus gaining a new source from which to discover music previously unknown to one.

I was actually surprised when I was searching the archives on this site that there are no threads for sharing spotify usernames. Is there some reason why people don't like doing this that I am not aware of?


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

This being the Internet, people will be nasty, brutish and awful.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Why one earth should one do this?


Do you know how Spotify works? "Why on earth would would someone do this" is self-explanatory.

May I ask why you post on and keep up with the "Current Listening" thread?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

If there's a reason not to post one's Spotify username, I'm unaware of it. My username there is the same as on this site. But I don't use Spotify that much anymore, not since they removed the "middle class" (5 bucks a month), settling for a system with "low class" (advertisements, no fee) and "high class" (better quality sound, features, etc, 10 bucks a month) only (echoing recent political fashions, yay!). With no income to join the high class, and no desire to hear the advertisements, I dropped out. Still, I sometimes use it, to compare recordings etc.


----------



## andrewsmolich1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Xaltotun, you have some great playlists!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I use Spotify loads and my user name is the same as here also.
I have been listening to predominantly Pop recently And my daughter has a few playlists near the top. Scroll down to find some more of my Classical ones. A lot of it is more obscure as I use Spotify to explore more. You'll find a few playlists named Project. These tally up with my explorations on the Classical Music Project on this site.


----------

